# my new hydro kit!! : )



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

*Lights*
Low heat dual spectrum (blue and red spectums) lighting system includes two lights, one vegetative and one flowering light. Together they produce an awesome amount of lumens in a concentrated area with a complete light spectrum suitable for any type of plant in any phase of growth. A boosted red spectrum light adds more lumens to encourage massive flower formation.

Included are two rugged, rounded parabolic reflectors. They are fully assembled and completely wired with a manual switch. Each reflector has a spring clip that make mounting them just about anywhere very easy.
*Bubbleponic Base System*
Provides a 6 gallon reservoir of nutrient solution. Use the six gallon line for easy measuring and adding of nutrient mix. The tight lid houses six four inch net pots with feeder hoses attached. 
*Six 4 Inch Net Pots*
Strong and flexible net pots for repeated use.*Flowering Timer*
Included is a flowering timer. When the time for flowering arrives use the timer to automatically manage the light period and dark period cycles.
*200 gal/hour Pump w/ Feed Tubing*
Powerful and durable pump ensures rapid circulation of nutrient solution.
*Air Pump w/ 4 inch Bubble Disk & Tubing*
A durable air pump feeds air to the nutrient solution via the huge 4 inch bubble disk, infusing the solution with tiny life giving bubbles, which get fed directly to the root zone.* Month Series of Stealth Hydro Nutrient Powders*
"Fire and forget" style feeding with Stealth Grow, Stealth Bloom and Stealth Micro individually sized nutrient packets which eliminate the need for measuring. Simply fill the reservoir bucket to the indicated line with water, and add the required feeding packet. Furthermore, Stealth Grow, Bloom and Micro automatically pH balance for 98% of all household water types. This nutrient mix is specifically formulated for use with SH bubbleponic and SH dual spectrum lighting systems.*pH Control kit*
As plants grow they extract nutrients from the reservior, in doing so, raise the potential hydrogen (pH) of the solution. This is particularly pronounced with large plants. Use the Stealth Hydro pH Contol Kit to manage pH levels.

The included 80 pH strips have a dual test indication, delivering super accurate results. These are not the cheap litmus paper style strips most other places try to sell you.








*Six Rockwool Cubes*
Rockwool cubes are the ideal medium for starting seedlings or cuttings.







*Hydroton Grow Rocks*
Simply one of the best grow mediums on the market. It is clean, pH neutral, pH stable and perfect for bubbleponic systems.



*Instructional Manual & Grow Guide*
Think we'd leave you hanging with all of this equipment? No way man, we're going to make it as easy as humanly possible to help you through this experience; after all we want you telling you friends how awesome our system works. In the manual we'll walk you through each growth phase; how and when to apply the nutrient packs. Explain how the lights work and how to set them up to maximize their potential. We'll let you in on some of our green thumb tricks and give you a head start with our years of experience.TWO *3-way Adapter Extension Cords*
We provide you with two multi-adapter extension cords, one for the lights and the other for the bubbler and pump. You're gonna need 'em, so we threw them in to make it easy as possible.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

any feedback guys?


----------



## DLA (Mar 22, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> *Lights*
> Low heat dual spectrum (blue and red spectums) lighting system includes two lights, one vegetative and one flowering light. Together they produce an awesome amount of lumens in a concentrated area with a complete light spectrum suitable for any type of plant in any phase of growth. A boosted red spectrum light adds more lumens to encourage massive flower formation.
> 
> Included are two rugged, rounded parabolic reflectors. They are fully assembled and completely wired with a manual switch. Each reflector has a spring clip that make mounting them just about anywhere very easy.
> ...


 
Well HP that was my very first system...It is by all means a piece of crap worth about $40.00 and I could build one today in one hour for exactly that much and it would work better.

BUT before you think I'm slamming it or you I want you to know it started me on a wonderful trip into cultivation, hydroponics and a grow room that is 13.5 feet by 12.5 feet and I grow about 25-30 full sized mommas today. Only that system is not what I use by any means...it's been bastardized

So in a way it did me a lot of good.

So here the real deal.

The instructions are on a CD and easy to =understand, the pump is just adequate and you should check it often to see if it is still pumping.  The drip are only straight open tubing and is hubbed together in a 6 tap drip converter, it will plug up a lot so keep an eye on it.  Add an air stone to the res it helps a ton.  Don't use their nutes throw them away really throw them away they are plant killer, well no don't throw it away it make good weed killer  .  The lights are as cheap as cheap can get but I will tell you I now use several of the spiral CF of 105 watt for my clone and mother area and I got 1 of the bulbs from my kit (an 85 watt) and they work great, the other bulb that came with it burned out in a month and they don't warranty the bulbs, they charge about $50 for them I can get better ones for 1/2 that price now.  where the tube attaches to the pump put a clamp on it, they don't and after a week in the water it slip off if your in the other room and sneeze.

Good luck and keep the faith.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice...where'd you get it? How much?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

stealthhydro.com 179.99 plus shipping


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 22, 2007)

Well HP, DLA just said everything I would have said to you... and have said.  BUT, this system is great for you to get your feet wet and for you to just start playing with hydro in.  See how all the components work together themselves before you decide yourself you wanna upgrade anything... like the air pump.  Good work though man and keep pics coming along with any new growth you start with.  looks great so far for you!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> stealthhydro.com 179.99 plus shipping


WHOA!!! You know, for around the same price you could have bought a 400w hps for about $120 and those hydro setups are on ebay for about $50. I think you overpayed but it still looks like a cool setup.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 23, 2007)

One good grow will pay for itself.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for all the input guys. even tho i feel like a retard buying this thing already lol but its to late so ill with what i got and hopefully ill make you guys proud including myself  : )


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

quick question... this kit comes with 4inch net pots which seems pretty small. do you think i can grow some decent size plants in it? or will the pots limit the size?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha, I just looked at the pic and read the description on the site and I thought to myself, "Wow, those pots are a lot larger than they have to be."  I use 3" pots and They don't even have to be that large.  I think the next DWCs I make I will use 2" net pots.  The roots do not stay in the net pots, they reach into the water, therefore the size of the pots really only needs to be large enough to fit your rock wool cube into.  Soil and Hydro are very different as you will find out for yourself if you ever have some dirt fun.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

yes i grew in soil twice. wow. i keep hearing there both so different (soil and hydro) which do you enjoy more? and for what reason? i just called the company because my kit was supposed to arrive today and they said there shipping it out today because they got new mainifold parts and stuff the the hub and things like that. hopefully that will solve some of the problems you guys said this kit came with. what ya think?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

I think you should call them and have your order cancelled... I can tell you how to build something very similar for under $100.

Both are so great in their own way.  If you want to be more passive with growing and let it do more of its own thing then growing sol is the way to go... And growing with autoflowering strains with soil would really make your presence unneeded.  I swear by hydro though.  It isn't as messy... Every time I water my soil grows I need to make sure I didn't over water so water goes all over the floor.  I hate that!   Hydro is also so much faster.  They nutrients are so readily available.  It does take more of a watchful eye but I love that.  I makes me feel as if I am growing them... not them growing themselves.  I have been working with soil for almost a month now and I really don't think I will have to use an organic tea once on my lowryders becuase of my soil mix.  I feel so neglectful!


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

really? im listenin : )


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

Let me get my camera and some supplies together.  See if you can cancel that order.  Go to Walmart and pick up a rubbermaid container... pick the size that best fits your area.  If your container is clear we have to get some spray paint so the light won't get to the roots or promote algae growth.  There is specific spray paint made for plastics.  I like to use black and white.  I first lay down three coats of black and then one coat of white... so it won't absorb heat.  Next go to the fish area and get yourself an air pump.  I like the tetra pumps with dual outlets.  It costs $20 and I use one for each reservoir.  I also use two 12" air stones I believe.  Any will work, just make sure they aren't too large for your res.  Also get some 1/4" tubing for hooking up your stones.

That is it for walmart.  I go to my local hydro shop and get 3" net pots and my "drainage system". I use the WATER FARM drain system.  It is a rubber piece that is popped into a 13/16" hole with a plastic piece inside of that.  Tough for words to explain that is why there are pictures.  That plastic piece has a 1/2" hose connected to it.  I don't spend $15 on it, I buy the parts for $2 made by Water Farm.  This is optional if you can not find the exact parts.  But it is 100% leak proof and makes it really easy to drain the system.  

So you need a drill, 1/4" bit for the air tubing, 3" "bit" for the net pots, 13/16" bit for the drain hole and an some time.  It is really super easy and I can build another with you later if you want... Step by step... Pic for Pic.  I hope this is everything and if something isn't clear let me know man.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

aghhh! DLtoker thanks for the info bro. but how would i get all the plants fed? wouldnt i need a hub and stuff like that? i dont know how id get a drip


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

Drips are not necessary at all.  I actually was using them for a few months but they were more of a hassle than they were worth.  They clogged up on me every two weeks.  Pathetic.  If you really wanted a drip system, you can just pick up a small pump from a hydro store, pet store, probably even home depot.  This is the system I use and it works fantastic.  The most import piece of this system, or and DWC system is the amount of aeration you provide.  I have seen Kade say the same thing I believe.  I am not trying to steer you in the wrong direction man.  Everyone has their opinions.  Something may work better for one person than another.  This system does work though.  I wouldn't build them for myself if they didn't


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

yes i know you wouldnt try to steer me in the wrong direction and your tryin to help. thats why im listening : ). ill try to make it up to some hardware and hydro stores either today or tomarrow and see what i can get my hands on  to and ill keep you updated if i decide to build another kit. i was thinking maybe connecting the two kits together (the bubbleponics and the one i will build.) any advice on going about that DL??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HYDROPONICS-8-PLANT-HYDRO-SYSTEM-GROW-LIGHT-GUIDE_W0QQitemZ220093131551QQcategoryZ43555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemSystem and http://www.insidesun.com/index.php/action/item/id/72/lights! Just in case you don't want to build on your first grow. Don't feel bad...I bought something similiar but when I got it I thought...man, I could build this. Things like the ready to grow setups help beginners though.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

hey bombbudpuffa whats up? yeah i ordered the on at the top of my thread. should be here tuesday bro. it is my first hydro kit and i felt im not educated enough to build my own lol but the way it sounds im a dumby cause i can! lol but i guess it saves me the labor and its ready to go. im just pissed because i bought a 250mh ballast and its RAW which means  i still need to housing for it, the mogul socket, and power cord. and around here i cant find no stores that carry either! so i mihgt just return it and put the 90 dollars back in my wallet and try something else.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

damm dog

thats alot to spend but hey you learn and only learn some more and more. 

so its all good dont worry bout it, its a nice little package but overpriced, 

lol we should make 10 of those and sell em on ebay.. for $150 lol j/k

but u got ur plants going yet? or were u waiting on this setup?

that light crap is bogus did the same thing on ebay but luckly i got outbid.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2007)

If you look at the inside sun link I posted they have a 400w for $120 with everything put together including the bulb. You should send the ballast back and get one of those...it's a great deal...where I got my light.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

oh yea fo sur 

if u can return it i would!

good call on that light BOMB.  :afroweed:


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

hey BushyKush whats good with you pimp? haha yeah lets build them and make some money haha : ) yeah i got three plants growing right now about a week old but there in soil. waitin to transplant them when my kit comes but im buyin some lowryder 2 seeds tonight so i might just keep them outside in the florida sun ya know ? there just some fire mid seeds from the last bag i bought. what about you? what you got goin on? and thanks bombbudpuffa ill return mine and get that because its to stressful to search for these parts bro.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

hey bombbudpuffa thanks for that link bro! cheapest lights i seen so far thank you so much man you saved me : ) your tha man negro


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

what up mang  this is my GJ check it if u havent yet, just posted last weeks pics bout to update this week seeings i took clones so i gotta show those off to .. 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=89225#post89225


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

Scheduled delivery:  03/28/2007  : ) i just got my email sayin it should be here by wensday so im finally ready to get my grow on the road guys : ) cant wait!!


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah man, definitely hook two up together... as long as you're doing the same strain in each.  Reason being, two strains can have very different needs for nutes.  The connectors in my previous post is what I use to hook anything up to my system... They are super easy to use and no leaks.  It still wouldn't be a bad idea to use a prefabbed system.  That way you can get an idea how everything works and then you can tweak it to suit your own needs.  HIDs are the most popular for sure so I recommend using them especially with your small grow area.  Fluoros are great for clones and veg, and everyone will agree with me on this forum I think I can safely say.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

does the more lumens you have mean the better?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

More lumens definitely = better 

i think if i member correctly they say atleast 6000-9000 lumens per sqaure foot....  for optimum performance.. lol


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

ayy bushy do you know what FLorescents give out the most lumens? what kind of lights are you growing with? what watts/lumens?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

lol i should be growing with fluros but i dont have all em yet..

have u seen the green man grow video?  thats what i wanna do 

3 sets of fluros for the vegging side - each set has one bulb(cool white) and one bulb (warm white). 

for flowering i will be using 400 high pressured sodium light

as of now tho i am using the 400 watter for vegging. as it does still work 

but i would love to use fluros instead for this cuz its cheaper and works better for clones and mothers..

as for highest lumen output on a fluro i can check sum out or wait maybe sumone that already has sum, know bout em already(ask in the light section)


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

fluros are better than hps at flowering???


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> fluros are better than hps at flowering???


 

OH NO... 

fluros good for = vegging

hps good for = flowering..

lol my bad if i cornfused ya.. lol


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

lol its ok i was gonna say whoa ima go get a crap load of fluros lol


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

well dont get me wrong 

sum ppl on here say that it is possible to flower with fluros but it isnt smart,

one hps light or a crap load of fluros.

as for just vegging fluros work perfect. and then for flowering youd use an hps..


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=89323#post89323 theres my new link guys i just made a grow journal and am inviting you guys to check it out there still lil babies but its a start : ) cant wait to my kit gets here so i can start my dro and keep these guys outside and see how different soil and the hydro are side by side : ) should be interesting


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice man.  Do a lot of research with your lighting.  Remember this is mostly opinion more than anything here.  Look through the lighting section on this forum.  Go to light manufacturer web sites to see what they have to say about their lights.  Research, Research, Research.  

Those plants are too big to transplant into hydro IMO.  You could seriously damage the roots on those and stunt their growth or even kill them .  Get some more germing and then drop them into some rockwool.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks DL you just most likely saved my three lil babies : ) i was torn between the two on if i should keep them outside in pots or put them in my hydro when it gets here. but you just made that choice for me so thanks. what do you think about the last ones leaves? why do they look like that?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

It's tough to say... It could be a possible pH problem or it could be the beginning of over fertilization.  What is in your soil?  Are you giving them any nutes?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

nope no nutes at all. but i did pick up some cheap soil called hyponex potting soil from kmart so that might be the problem eh?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

Ah, doubtful becuase all the others are planted in the same dirt. It may just be the bean.  I bet that will be the only deformed leaf and you shouldn't worry about it.  It's probably just young and confused


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

lol i hope my lil baby snaps out of the confusion then! she/he needs to be more like the other siblings lol and make daddy proud. buts its ok if she or he is a lil special ill still love him/her : )


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

wow man i hate my piece of sheet computer!!!! i spent 1400 on it and it craps out on me

i havent been able to start up my computer since i last talked to you.. had to keep restarting and restarting and restarting.. its ticking me off like you wouldnt believe. i really wanna snap it in half!!!   

:ccc: =      i dont know what the heck ill do with this junk.. maybe sell it. and pay the bill off.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

damn bro, i know alil about computers myself. whats happening? walk me through it and maybe i can help you out if possible : )


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

when its on like right now, lately the sound stopped working, so i tried to restart and see if it would work and sometimes it works and then just tonight and a couple days ago i would restart it and it would go the main screen and then my shortcut toolbar stays blue and it freezes there,  all my desktop icons are there, most of them are normal, and about 5 are blanked out and have all the same icon, like its missing the shortcut icon picture...?

and nothing loads up 

it frezzes b4 my norton loads up and internet connection, and my volume control isnt accessable?? i click it to turn it up or down and it says sumthing bout mixer isnt installed or is being used by sumthing else..


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

when you restarted it did you turn it off by the shut down button or did you just push the power button on your tower? thats wierd if it was here id check it out bro but it sounds wierd right now and i cant think of what that could be. did you download/ erase any programs lately? the only thing i can tell you right now is to go to your start menu then to programs then to PC help and Tools then to system restore and click on a date that you last remember when you computer wasnt acting up and restore it at a check point. if you dont understand write me back


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

yea everything froze so i couldnt click nething.. when i move the mouse down to the taskbar the mouse turns to a hour glass thing. and doesnt allow me to click the start button. so i had to keep using the power button. and alt+ctrl+delete doesnt work. i tried that and nothing it just sat there..


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

well hmmmm... i wouldnt just turn it off like that because it could cause some problems for you as it is right now. so you cant get into your program files on the start menu?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> well hmmmm... i wouldnt just turn it off like that because it could cause some problems for you as it is right now. so you cant get into your program files on the start menu?


 
no i can now.. its just when it freezes that i cant do nething, not even shut down properly. how would i shut it down if i cant use any buttons or start bar???


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

well if its froze then you have no choice but to turn it off. but id wait awhile and see if it snaps outta it.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

yea i tried to see if it would come out of the freeze but it was bout an hour and nothing happen so after a few times of shutting it off and turning it back on i left it off for an hour and it still was happening.. man i have the worst luck in the world with computers...


----------

